# نيافه الأنبا بولا: الرجال أكثر غلبًا من النساء



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

أوضح نيافة الأنبا بولا "أسقف طنطا" أن النشأة من أحد أسباب عدم وجود قدرة للمغفرة عند الشخص، حيث أشار إلى أنه من الممكن أن يكون هذا الشخص لم يتدرب في نشأته على الحب والتسامح والغفران ولهذا تأثيره بعد الزواج.
كان ذلك خلال برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في" حول موضوع الغفران.
وقال نيافته أن الغفران عملية حتمية وضرورية، حيث أننا في الصلاة الربانية نقول جميعًا "اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضًا للمذنبين إلينا"، وأشار أن التعليق الوحيد لرب المجد في الصلاة الربانية هو ضرورة الغفران.
كما أكد أن شريك الحياة هو الأولى بالغفران حيث أنه هو الذي يتحمل اخطاءك، فالشخص الذي يحب يستطيع أن يستوعب الآخر بطباعه وعاداته وتقاليده وأخطاءه أيضًا والذي لا يفعل ذلك فمحبته للآخر تكون مهزوزة.

وفيما يخص رد الفعل عندما يتضح لشخص أن الآخر أخطا في حقه أوضح نيافته أنه يجب أن يوضع في الاعتبار نوع الخطأ ودرجة الخطأ، كما أوضح أن الكل يخطئ ولكن بدرجات متفاوتة ويجب أن يكون رد الفعل به تبرير وليس توبيخ.
كما ذكر أن هناك أخطاء يمكن تجاوزها وهناك ما لا يمكن تجاوزه، وأكد أنه لا يجب على الفرد أن يتعامل مع المخطأ في وقت حدوث الخطأ حيث أن رد الفعل سيكون به انفعال، لذلك يجب أن يكون هناك ضبط للنفس وأن يهدأ الشخص قليلاً ويفكر كثيرًا حتى يتحاشى وقوعه في الخطأ.
وأشار إلى أنه على الشخص أن يمرر الأخطاء غير المقصودة وغير المتكررة والمتعلقة بطبيعة في الآخر، إلى جانب الأخطاء التي يكون للآخر دور فيها والأخطاء المرتبطة بالجهاز العصبي، أما إذا كانت هناك أخطاء تتمثل في الخيانة المتكررة مع عدم الرغبة في التغيير فلا يجب أن يستمروا وعليهم بسرعة التوجه إلى المجلس الإكليريكي.
وأكد بضرورة وجود نوع من الحوار قبل اتخاذ القرار، فلا بد للشخص أن يسمع للآخر والدوافع التي أدت لوقوعه في الخطأ، كما أنه من حق الآخر أن يدافع عن نفسه.
وقال أن من لا يستطيع الغفران في وقت الخطوبة التي تمتلئ بالمشاعر والعواطف، فمن المستحيل أن يغفر بعد الزواج حيث المسئولية ومشاكل الحياة.
كما ذكر أنه إذا كان الطرفين مخطئين فعلى الرجل أن يبادر هو بالصلح وأن يرضي زوجته، لأنه هو رأس المنزل كما شبهه الكتاب المقدس، وفي هذا قال أن "الرجال أكثر غلبًا من النساء".

وخلال البرنامج وُجه إليه "إيميل" يحمل مشكلة لفتاة تزوجت في سن 27 سنة من طبيب نفسي يكبرها بـ13 سنة، وأوضحت أنها بعد ذلك حصلت على بطلان زواج من المجلس الإكليريكي للعلة، ولكن المحكمة رفضت أن تعطيها حكم بالبطلان المدني، وعندما ذهبت للمجلس لمساعدتها واعطاءها ورقة تفيد البطلان رفض المجلس، كما ذكرت أن الحل أمامها هو رفع قضية طلاق ولكنها في ظل التعديلات الجديدة يصعب عليها أخذ حكم بالطلاق.
وفي هذا أوضح الأنبا بولا أن التعديلات التي تمت لم تمس البطلان ولكنها متعلقه بالطلاق، والمحامين في كثير من الأحيان يفضلوا تقصير الطريق عليهم بإعطاء نصيحة بإحضار ورقة من المجلس يفيد البطلان.
ولكنه أكد أن المحكمة تعتبر هذا تدخلاً من الكنيسة، ومن حق المحكمة أن تطلب تقرير يفيد البطلان ولكن في هذه الحالة لم تطلب المحكمة ورفضت أن تأخذ من المجلس تقريرًا، وهذا وراءه علامات استفهام –على حد قوله

منقــولــــ​


----------



## MATTEW (2 أبريل 2010)

* انا شايف ان السيدات اكثر غلبه من الرجال في كذا حاجه زي انها بتستحمل اكتر و كمان صبوره 

شكرا علي الخبر 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2010)

فعلا المرأه اكتر تحملا  فى كل شىء 

موضوع جميل يا نهيسى 

شكرااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا المرأه اكتر تحملا  فى كل شىء
> 
> موضوع جميل يا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا المرأه اكتر تحملا  فى كل شىء
> 
> موضوع جميل يا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​​​*


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*فعلا الرجال اكثر غلبا من النساء

شكراااااااااا النهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*


مشكور للموضوع المراءة تتحمل كثيرا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هاااااااام جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

